# Luminato 2009 Slidefest!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It's June 7th and it's free!!!

Sonny Landreth, Daniel Lanois and Derek Trucks on the same bill??? No money down, no payments til ever??? Where do I sign up?!?!?!

http://www.luminato.com/2009/events/46


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Now how do I get to TO for free?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Oh. Man. I miss Toronto.










Sometimes.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunday is going to be an amazing day. But I'm assuming it's going to be packed down at Dundas Square -- all day, but especially for Derek.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tycho said:


> Sunday is going to be an amazing day. But I'm assuming it's going to be packed down at Dundas Square -- all day, but especially for Derek.


It's supposed to rain and I live outside of Toronto - &*^*&$*&%$ !!!!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Yup, rainy and cold. Oh well, maybe there will be a miracle turnaround in the weather tomorrow.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hopefully it doesn't rain. I'm looking foward to it nonetheless!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> It's June 7th and it's free!!!
> 
> Sonny Landreth, Daniel Lanois and Derek Trucks on the same bill??? No money down, no payments til ever??? Where do I sign up?!?!?!
> 
> http://www.luminato.com/2009/events/46


Yeah and add to that Jerry Douglas, Cindy Cashdollar and Kevin Breit.
Stick a fork in me and put me in the ground !!!!!
I'll be there rain or shine.

Actually went down after work last night and went upstairs at the Hard Rock to meet some friends, which is across the street from the venue, and who was playing upstairs there....DUKE ROBILLARD !!!!!
Amazing !!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Yeah and add to that Jerry Douglas, Cindy Cashdollar and Kevin Breit.
> Stick a fork in me and put me in the ground !!!!!
> I'll be there rain or shine.
> 
> ...


DUKE ROBILLARD!!!!??? That would have been a treat....one of my favs'! God, if The Slidefest was on Saturday night, I would be there. Enjoy!


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*record attemp*

anyone else one of the 1623 that showed for the Jam.:smilie_flagge17:

It was an interesting afternoon for sure, some nice guitars


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Some Pix from earlier today.
Sonny Landreth




























Cindy Cashdollar


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Campbell Brothers......they were FANTASTIC !!!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Daniel Lanois




















Off To See Derek Trucks Now.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Pix from Derek Trucks Band show*

I had the good fortune to get onstage tonight with the Derek Trucks band.
Here are some pix from the show........which was jaw-dropping !!!!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Well,,we missed yesterday, as the weather was a big "?" but we were there for Saturday, for Alvin Youngblood Hart, and Tajmahal. Got backstage and shook both men's hands!!

CT.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pictures guys - looks like it a fantastic event. I like how you can see the other performers watching the show backstage.

I think Sonny Landreth needs to get his Strat up just a little higher though!


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Great pics guys!

Yesterday was incredible. We were there from the beginning, with Debashish Battarcharya, till the end (with a quick break for dinner). Everybody was great. For me, Jerry Douglas was a high point, as usual. As Pete says, the Campbell Brothers -- the only act I hadn't previously known -- were incredible. 

I was a bit worried about Lanois at first, since he was completely winging it and his first piece sounded a bit like a guy noodling in a guitar store, but he pulled it together nicely, especially after he brought out Jorn Anderson on drums.

Derek Trucks was phenomenal. To see him jamming with Debashish, Jerry Douglas and Sonny Landreth was a rare treat.

And the weather held out all day and night!


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*kuul pics*

Thanks for the pics Faracaster. I probably saw you, i was 1st row centre, about 30 ft from his Super Reverbs. or should i say...

I WAS FRONT ROW CENTRE, ABOUT 30 FEET FROM HIS SUPER REVERBS....

I really felt like I was watching one of 'those' special musical moments unfold. Everyone that played that day was piled up along the side watching this young guy take over. He has the same understated superstar quality that SRV had. He doesn' jump around, break his guitar, act like an ass, any of that typical pop-shmop crap. He just stands up there with an SG and a tube amp and creates this phenomenal music. Even the old guys like Sonny Landreth watch from the side in awe. 

It was a magical night, for me at least. Thanks for the pics, much better than my cell phone.... I can actually see myself in it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks so much for the pics kksjur

Dave


----------

